# Its a great DAY to be GAY



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Victory for civil rights not to mention gays AND lesbians in the good old US of A

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Justic...l-judge-overturns-California-gay-marriage-ban


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

always a better day to be straight=;


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought it was always a great day to be gay? That's why they call it gay:grin:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Give me liberty or give me death. Life is not "gay" without equal rights.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

David, you know you can call someone a "two faced ******" or disparage a sport by calling it "gay" on this forum, but now your sure to get banned or this topic locked because of a group of people's civil rights being restored and celebrated.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

this aint a gay pride forum sunshine[-X


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> this aint a gay pride forum sunshine[-X


I thought it was the open discussion forum?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> this aint a gay pride forum sunshine[-X


No it's a gay slam forum.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

not about gay stuff:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

David Feliciano said:


> Give me liberty or give me death. Life is not "gay" without equal rights.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> No it's a gay slam forum.


Wow. Nobody forces you to keep coming back if you feel that homosexuals rights are infringed upon on a message board. Freedom of speech and what not. If it hurts your delicate sensibilities so much, why come back?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ONE judge made a decision that will surely be appealed and hopefully get decided by the US Supreme Court. It's sad IMHO when a vocal minority is able to manipulate and influence the judicial system to override the will of the majority of the voters of the State of California :-(


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Wow. Nobody forces you to keep coming back if you feel that homosexuals rights are infringed upon on a message board. Freedom of speech and what not. If it hurts your delicate sensibilities so much, why come back?


Because I believe in freedom of speech and you should be able to say as much vile shit as you want.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

This is what I do not understand. Why is there not polygamy or polyandry in this country or other countries? 

It is okay for two guys to go at but a man can not have a couple of wives or a woman can not have a couple of husbands. I am not talking about religious polygamy or polyandry. I am not a mormon, nor religious but do think that people should be able to marry multiple partners. 

What do you think about this David? Do you have a problem with someone being married to multiple partners? 

The one thing that really irritates me the most about the gay marriage is that gays discuss liberty and rights but no one has the right to criticiize the gay postition. If it is about liberty and rights then someone should be able to criticize another position but now in this country someone can go to jail for something they say. It sounds like to me that the gay coalition are fine discussing liberty and freedom as long as it is their freedoms and liberty but if someone disagrees with them than they have no liberty or freedom to disagree with them.

We could get into discussions about boy scouts and rather it is their right not to want homosexual leaders but that is for another thread sometime.

I am glad to see that you are coming out of the closet David. Now maybe you do not have to be so angry. People are alright with you, if you like men. It is not for everyone and most people do not want it rubbed in their face. What you do in privacy of your own home should stay there, just like the rest of us.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jack Roberts said:


> This is what I do not understand. How come we can not have polygamy or polyandry in this country or other countries.
> 
> It is okay for two guys to go at but a man can not have a couple of wives or a woman can not have a couple of husbands. I am not talking about religious polygamy or polyandry. I am not a mormon, nor religious but do think that people should be able to marry multiple partners.
> 
> ...


I'm down with polygamy. Let me start my harem.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dave likes guys??


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

im straight and i dont post threads about it why do you need to post about being gay. thats the problem with most of the gays, they cant just be normal and keep it to themselves. when i take my kids to the beach and they have to see gays kissing and rubbing on each other, how f***** up is that. thats inconsiderate and thats why most people dont like the gays


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Because I believe in freedom of speech and you should be able to say as much vile shit as you want.


Then stop whining about it! If I should be able to say as much "vile shit" as I want to, then why complain about it when it hurts your or someone else's feelings? I have nothing against homosexuals, whatever floats your boat. But to keep saying that it's a gay bashing board etc. and complaining about that, then you say I should have the right to say whatever I want - hypocritical much?


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> im straight and i dont post threads about it why do you need to post about being gay. thats the problem with most of the gays, they cant just be normal and keep it to themselves. when i take my kids to the beach and they have to see gays kissing and rubbing on each other, how f***** up is that. thats inconsiderate and thats why most people dont like the gays


I'd rather see gay people doing that than fat or fugly people. This is a victory for civil rights. You have to take everything in stride


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

WTF is going on???


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Then stop whining about it! If I should be able to say as much "vile shit" as I want to, then why complain about it when it hurts your or someone else's feelings?


Are you trying to silence my freedom of speech?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Freedom of speech goes both ways, if you bring a topic up such as this, I have a right to bash it! What the hell does this have to do with a working dog forum? I mean I saw my male dog jump on another male and hump him. I thought it was a alpha thing. Maybe my dog is gay, and he should have rights Da**it!


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> What the hell does this have to do with a working dog forum?


*The Canine Lounge* This is your general social forum, if it's not related to dogs, or bragging about your dog, or telling people something you'd like to share etc it goes in here. Jokes, funny links etc too.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

sam wilks said:


> im straight and i dont post threads about it why do you need to post about being gay. thats the problem with most of the gays, they cant just be normal and keep it to themselves. when i take my kids to the beach and they have to see gays kissing and rubbing on each other, how f***** up is that. thats inconsiderate and thats why most people dont like the gays


Sam,

You must live on the west coast. My family and I usually go to the New Jersey beaches. There are some gay beaches, but there is not a mix of people. I usually go to the working class beaches where people are just out having a good time with their families.

I agree about the public displays of affection. I do not like to see it between men and women. I sure do not want to watch two men rubbing or kissing each other. You are right this is the thing that bothers me the most. I do not mind what people do in private but when you start pushing it on people then there is a problem.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Are you trying to silence my freedom of speech?


Nope, not my place. If one of the mods wants to, that's their place because, unlike our Constitution says, it doesn't say jack shit about message boards...last time I checked, no laws mandate that message boards much be a democracy, lol.

There's just so much whining and shit over "gay bashing" - big deal. If someone started a thread to specifically bash homosexuals, you can guess it would be closed ASAP. But there's folks whining about the dumb shit about how gay bashing it all is...and making threads like the "Joel Heffsen" thread...

Just what did anyone expect this thread to turn into? Trying to rile up the "gay bashers" (by the way, who are those anyway, I've failed to see it) and get it locked? Why stir up more shit? Or is that all David is good for, because every post I've seen of his lately has been to stir the pot.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Just what did anyone expect this thread to turn into? Trying to rile up the "gay bashers" (by the way, who are those anyway, I've failed to see it) and get it locked? Why stir up more shit? Or is that all David is good for, because every post I've seen of his lately has been to stir the pot.


Guys, please stop hijacking my thread. You are going to get my thread locked and me banned again. I'm just trying to discuss some really big local news here in Cali as well as celebrate civil rights.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> *The Canine Lounge* This is your general social forum, if it's not related to dogs, or bragging about your dog, or telling people something you'd like to share etc it goes in here. Jokes, funny links etc too.



There are also prohibitions against political and religious topics on the WDF. This topic shouldn't be allowed to continue, based on its political nature.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Guys, please stop hijacking my thread. You are going to get my thread locked and me banned again.



And how is that a big loss to anyone? If you get banned again, it's probably because YOU did something wrong. Don't try to pass the buck on that one, you're responsible for your own actions.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> Guys, please stop hijacking my thread. You are going to get my thread locked and me banned again. I'm just trying to discuss some really big local news here in Cali as well as celebrate civil rights.



Gay Rights aren't civil rights, no matter how many times you repeat the lie :-(


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

*


David Feliciano said:



Guys, please keep hijacking my thread. You are going to get my GAY thread locked and hopefully me banned again. I'm just a loser trying to discuss some really big Gay news here in Cali as well as celebrate civil as a QUEEN.

Click to expand...

*:mrgreen:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> There are also prohibitions against political and religious topics on the WDF. This topic shouldn't be allowed to continue, based on its political nature.


I didn't mention religion. I was trying to celebrate not debate. I wasn't being political 

Anybody who wants to join the celebration is welcome. Hijackers and political debaters can kindly ignore.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Make it go away please.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Make it go away please.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

thomas barriano said:


> there are also prohibitions against political and religious topics on the wdf. This topic shouldn't be allowed to continue, based on its political nature.


 

absolutely


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> absolutely


You're more than welcome to leave the celebration.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I know this topic was posted on the "Canine Lounge" where topics can be openly talked about. The key word in "Canine Lounge" is "CANINE". Your topic has nothing at all to do with "CANINE". Most people on this forum come here to learn, share or network about canines. I am pretty sure no one comes here to hear about it being a great day to be gay. I'm sure there are other forums to talk about this topic where it would not be bashed. So when someone on here upsets you, just remember that your the one who started the thread. No one makes you post on here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Make it go away
> 
> Need to start a poll....


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a gay friend in my neighborhood, he's cool. His yard is freakin awesome. He never really talks about his relationship status though, and I'm cool with that. He's alright in my book, however when people start talking about what they are about and why people scour them is beyond me. I have been called a cracker, I'm white ok. However on the other foot it is soooo discrimatory to label another group. I have all type of friends with different races, sexual choices and etc. It's always the extreme that takes it to the next level. I have a Muslim friend that we give hell to, however he is totally against terrorism. He is a cool guy. Basically if you buck the trend you WILL get treated differently! Simple as that.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Andy Larrimore said:


> I know this topic was posted on the "Canine Lounge" where topics can be openly talked about. The key word in "Canine Lounge" is "CANINE". Your topic has nothing at all to do with "CANINE". Most people on this forum come here to learn, share or network about canines. I am pretty sure no one comes here to hear about it being a great day to be gay. I'm sure there are other forums to talk about this topic where it would not be bashed. So when someone on here upsets you, just remember that your the one who started the thread. No one makes you post on here.


*The Canine Lounge* This is your general social forum, if it's not related to dogs, or bragging about your dog, or telling people something you'd like to share etc it goes in here. Jokes, funny links etc too.

Let me break that sentence down a little to make it easier for you to understand.

*The Canine Lounge* if it's not related to dogs, or bragging about your dog, etc it goes in here. Jokes, funny links etc too.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Anybody who wants to join the celebration is welcome.


I want to join the celebration!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Equal Rights are Equal Rights...

The rights ARE equal...in all states...

Gay men have the same rights as straight men, they have just as much right to marry a woman and have it recognized as a legal marriage, in every state..what I see is that they want "special" rights, not equal rights...


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Equal Rights are Equal Rights...
> 
> The rights ARE equal...in all states...
> 
> Gay men have the same rights as straight men, they have just as much right to marry a woman and have it recognized as a legal marriage, in every state..what I see is that they want "special" rights, not equal rights...


Joby stop trying to shut down my celebration with your politics.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

i support lesbian rights, and i do this by downloading their videos.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Equal Rights are Equal Rights...
> 
> The rights ARE equal...in all states...
> 
> Gay men have the same rights as straight men, they have just as much right to marry a woman and have it recognized as a legal marriage, in every state..what I see is that they want "special" rights, not equal rights...


I agree, there are 6 other states that allow gay marriage (oh, is using the word "gay" not politically correct, or only if Jeff O says Schutzhund is gay?) and this has been over-turned before.
I bet it wouldn't be much of a celebration if say, BSL was over-turned after a majority vote against it and then allowed for it to happen.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

David Feliciano said:


> Joby I am just celebrating my coming out....


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I agree, there are 6 other states that allow gay marriage (oh, is using the word "gay" not politically correct, or only if Jeff O says Schutzhund is gay?) and this has been over-turned before.
> I bet it wouldn't be much of a celebration if say, BSL was over-turned after a majority vote against it and then allowed for it to happen.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


>



This whole thread is based on politics, not a celebration of something that hasn't come to be yet...just that it hasn't been over-turned yet. Don't act all innocent.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Politics! :roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f19/politics-etc-15824/



It's all over the forum lists of rules -- hard to miss.


----------

